# Sewn In Overcheck Question.



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If it is sewn at the top of the bridle, cut the stitching out. You will need to have some loops sewn on there to contain it, so you can use it later. Does it connect to the main bit, or use an overcheck bit?


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

It connects to the main bit. If I take the loops off the bridle and put some back on how will I get the over check to run through them? They don't have any buckles or anything to put it back on.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Your best bet would be to take the bridle to a harness maker to have the changes done as you want. IME Amish leatherworkers seem to be the most knowledgeable and their work is excellent and cheaper.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Unfortunately we don't have any Amish leather workers here. I know a couple people who do leather work. One time Jinxx broke a strap on the wither strap on the breast collar and when I took it to get repaired it was $40 just to replace the strap. Now I don't know how much work was involved or anything, but if it's near that price wouldn't I be better off just buying another bridle? Chimacum Tack has what looks to be a decent bridle for $65 and it comes with a removable overcheck. I really would like to use the bridle that I have since it very nice leather, but I would like to be able to take it on and off. 

The only thing I have been able to think of is if I cut the straps and then put a couple holes in the ends and over lap them a bit then use a chicago screw to hold them together, but I'm not sure if this would work.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe if you could post a photo or two of it we could give you some better ideas. 


Cutting a little bit of stitching sounds better than cutting the leather. Stitching can always be re-sewn by hand and isn't that hard to do. (One time a saddle maker taught me how to hand-sew leather using two needles, it's one of the handiest things I've ever learned.) I bet there are videos on the internet of how to hand sew leather if you ever desired to put it back on.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

A bit late on the reply, but here are some pictures. 

Overall of the bridle.








Close up of the stitched area.








Overview of the area, showing that it's not removable.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing <3


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I would like to sub this thread as well! That looks exactly like the bridle I have for my mini.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

OK...brilliance ALERT....this just in...lol!

Take that stitching out, like I first suggested. Buy some tandem side rings for your bridle, and use what you have as a side check(when you need it) and remo ve them and replace the rosettes when you don't!!!

TaaDaa!!!!!!


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

greentree said:


> OK...brilliance ALERT....this just in...lol!
> 
> Take that stitching out, like I first suggested. Buy some tandem side rings for your bridle, and use what you have as a side check(when you need it) and remo ve them and replace the rosettes when you don't!!!
> 
> TaaDaa!!!!!!


That is a good idea. I never thought about using it as a side check. There is one small problem though. The straps aren't split all the way down. In the last picture if you look just above the buckle on the crown, you can see the leather meets in one big piece. Where would you get the tandem side rings at? I know of them, I just don't know where to get them.

It's looking like I'm going to have to suck it up and either just cut it, buy another overcheck or maybe a side check, bridle, or pay someone to do it.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, no, don't do that... Iowa Valley will be at the Nastional Drive next week, and I can get the parts from her. I will let you know what they cost, etc., and I can get them and send them to you...or hook you up with her, and she can ship it.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

These are the tandem side rings, correct? I'm looking to make an order through them soon, so if they are the right ones I can throw them in with the order. 

Roger rings: Small, Stainless Steel [816] - $6.00 : Chrysalis Acres: Equipment for the Carriage Driving Horse and Driver

Now I still have to figure out how to get the over check off. I think I recently saw some ads for a few tack stores in the valley that do tack repairs. Maybe I can take it to them and see what they say. It would give me an excuse to stop at the tack shops and maybe do a bit of shopping!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, that is exactly what you need! Go to Hobby Lobby or the sewing section at walmart, and get a seam ripper. From the underside, rip those stitches out. Then , at least you can use it. Keep the peice, and have it sewn back on, if you want. 
If you unbuckle the buckles by the bit, can you not just slide it out? (Went back and looked at the picture again)


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Never mind that unbuckle comment....but you can have that piece of leather on the face cut right down the middle, and use it as a side check.


----------

